# pinky extension for the PT140?



## PT140 (Aug 19, 2010)

I can't seem to find one made specifically for the PT140. I saw someone on here said that they are using one made for a Kel-Tec, but I don't like that idea. Anyone know of one made for Taurus?


----------

